# I really hate Fast Food delivery!



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

8000 deliveries over 4 years I’ve learned just to never do FF cheap ass deliveries. So tonight I made an exception. 🤦‍♂️ 

I’m literally sitting next to a Wendy’s (who I detest) and Bam $16 offer for 2.1 miles. Woooooh Unicorn!!! Easy money no brainer so I accept. It’s 8:40 and the lobby closes at 9 so I park and pull on the door.....locked! Lady comes over to the door and yells at the top of her voice “the lobby is closed”! Wow, ok Karen!

I see there is no one in line for the drive thru. Great, I back out of the space and back up to the drive-through window.

“Karen” opens the window and tells me this is not allowed.
Me: what is not allowed? 
Karen: You cannot back into the drive-through window, you must go around the building and announce your pick up with the name at the intercom.
Me: What do you mean there’s nobody in line.
Karen: this is what you need to do, drive around and go to the intercom! 
Me: Why? There is no one in line and the order is in your POS system why would I need to drive around the building to the intercom? 
Karen: That is the procedure and you will follow it like everyone else! She then slams the window shut!

Now my buttons are pushed and my temper wants to tell her to go F herself and cancel the order......but $16 for 2 miles? Not giving it up! So I drive around the building like a good obedient driver and let the control freak have her way. I pull up to the intercom:

Me: (sarcastically nice) hi I’m here for a pick up the name on the order is xxxx
Karen: Please repeat the name clearly! 
Me: (every ounce of my being wants to tell her to F off) i’m sorry the name is xxxxx
Karen: OK you may drive around now to the window.
Me: Why thank you for allowing me the privilege of coming around now!
Karen: oh, I see you’re a troublemaker. You’re another one of these rule breakers who cannot understand procedures and follow them!
Me: I keep repeating to myself “stay calm $16 for 2 miles”! I drive around to the window.
Karen: Just want you to know that I am reporting you to GrubHub. You must follow the establish procedures and because I kept you accountable to them you were rude and sarcastic!
Me: (repeating over and over to myself “$16 for 2 miles”). Why thank you very much, I hope you have a lovely evening!

I F’ING HATE FF!!!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Seamus said:


> 8000 deliveries over 4 years I’ve learned just to never do FF cheap ass deliveries. So tonight I made an exception. 🤦‍♂️
> 
> I’m literally sitting next to a Wendy’s (who I detest) and Bam $16 offer for 2.1 miles. Woooooh Unicorn!!! Easy money no brainer so I accept. It’s 8:40 and the lobby closes at 9 so I park and pull on the door.....locked! Lady comes over to the door and yells at the top of her voice “the lobby is closed”! Wow, ok Karen!
> 
> ...


Drivethru = Deeeecline!!!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Seamus said:


> 8000 deliveries over 4 years I’ve learned just to never do FF cheap ass deliveries. So tonight I made an exception. 🤦‍♂️
> 
> I’m literally sitting next to a Wendy’s (who I detest) and Bam $16 offer for 2.1 miles. Woooooh Unicorn!!! Easy money no brainer so I accept. It’s 8:40 and the lobby closes at 9 so I park and pull on the door.....locked! Lady comes over to the door and yells at the top of her voice “the lobby is closed”! Wow, ok Karen!
> 
> ...


Dude, you're really selling yourself out. Me, I couldn't care less if the order was paying me $160. I undoubtedly would tell an employee like that to shove the burger in one orifice, and the fries in the other, and have done so twice so far!


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

It’s ok, there’s some assholes(like everywhere else) but you have to deal with it if your wanna make some cash.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

Seamus said:


> 8000 deliveries over 4 years I’ve learned just to never do FF cheap ass deliveries. So tonight I made an exception. 🤦‍♂️
> 
> I’m literally sitting next to a Wendy’s (who I detest) and Bam $16 offer for 2.1 miles. Woooooh Unicorn!!! Easy money no brainer so I accept. It’s 8:40 and the lobby closes at 9 so I park and pull on the door.....locked! Lady comes over to the door and yells at the top of her voice “the lobby is closed”! Wow, ok Karen!
> 
> ...


I have almost the exact same story though it went a better direction. Lobby was closed and no one was in the drive-through and I backed out of the parking lot and backed straight to the window as nobody was in line. I just started talking before she opened the window and I think I caught her off guard before she had a chance to say anything.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

You could have told the so called manager that she was the one not following the rules, since she closed the lobby 20 minutes early.

But, as Mark Twain said, “Never argue with a fool, onlookers wont be able to tell the difference.”


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Mcwharthog said:


> Never argue with a fool, onlookers wont be able to tell the difference.”


I should've remembered this quote in regards to the 'Vegas dude! 😣


----------



## jhan007 (Dec 3, 2019)

Seamus said:


> 8000 deliveries over 4 years I’ve learned just to never do FF cheap ass deliveries. So tonight I made an exception. 🤦‍♂️
> 
> I’m literally sitting next to a Wendy’s (who I detest) and Bam $16 offer for 2.1 miles. Woooooh Unicorn!!! Easy money no brainer so I accept. It’s 8:40 and the lobby closes at 9 so I park and pull on the door.....locked! Lady comes over to the door and yells at the top of her voice “the lobby is closed”! Wow, ok Karen!
> 
> ...


Next time start recording her fat ugly ass and put it on YouTube


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I love writing reviews on Google for restaurants with employees like that. In most cases, especially if they have decent reviews it changes the employees attitude real fast and it often scores me a gift card for a free meal.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Karen is a stickler. She should stop stickling!

You have to remember, this is probably the only chance she has to feel like she has power. I ran into a Karen at a non-FF recently and lost my cool.


----------



## EasymoneyUbereatsdriver (Jul 31, 2018)

Wendy's is one of the few fast food places I go to because they are pretty fast in my area about getting me my food. That situation sounds pretty crazy though. You the real MVP for keeping your cool!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I love the one McD I go to. They’re always ready for me, the trips are usually short and the tips not bad at all (distance considered), compared to other FF I’ve done (KFC is not bad in our area, too, but sometimes way too cheap).

Don’t let them get to you. It’s “doorman mentality”. You really don’t decide much, so once they find someone they can take it out on - they go all out.

Feel sorry for them instead. You’d not trade places with them. No way.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

This was a prime Oppertunity to deploy your pepper spray


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

your problem, simp


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

Man... I hate fast food deliveries too, but I really hate getting out of my car because I feel that they never put the order in until you get there. So, what is really the point of me getting out of my car when it's going to take you the same time to make the order when I get to the intercom? I especially hate Wendy's because Wendy's usually always makes me get out of my car and then I have to sit in the lobby and then they are still helping people through the drive-thru anyway and my order always gets put on lowest priority. But, some places I can get away with it and some places I can't get away with it.

@Seamus I totally understand your frustration, but what I've learned is that you have to go through the drive-thru because they have to start this timer. Every fast food restaurant has this timing system that they have to begin when you come through the drive-thru. The way I learned this was when I went to a Burger king, off duty and I was the only person in line in the Drive-Thru. I smashed up to the windows so fast, that they told me I had to back up and slowly come back in which I thought was weird. Man, I'm HUNGRY! Ain't nobody trying to be no snail right now! This happened to me again at a neighboring Jack in the box. I'm the only one in line and they tell me to back up and slowly come back in. So when I asked why fast food places do this, it was explained to me that if they don't give me the food in a certain time it reflects poorly in their metrics. I guess they have some kind of budgeting system where if their metrics suck, they don't get extra money from the corporate office. So you got to go through the drive-thru.

Now, about that following the rules bullshit. Doordash and Uber eats have these little notes for the driver that say that you're supposed to get out of your car and go up to the counter if available and go get the food. No. I always go through the drive-thru first because it takes them a million years to make the food anyway and when I have that food in my possession, I'm gone! I'm trying to get my money quickly. I keep telling people it takes about 20 to 30 minutes to get and deliver the food. That means you're only making two to three deliveries per hour so you got to get cracking. So far, there is one Wendy's and one Burger King in my area that half ass allow me to go through the drive-thru without giving me a bunch of flack. At one Burger king, I told them that I wanted to speak to the manager at the intercom and the food was ready by the time I got to the window. Since then, covid has all these nice new bright-eyed and bushy tailed employees that feel like they have to follow the rules to the letter and so I have to do a little push back to get them acclimated to the way things are properly supposed to be done (even though the app say that I need to get out of the car... Pssh! Whatever!).

Bro, I'll tell you how badass I am - there's this restaurant that has a takeout desk in the back of the restaurant and I guess people were so busy that drivers would just walk up to bags, grab them and take off. Because I really like the people at this restaurant, I would try to wait for somebody. I usually set a timer for about 3 minutes. If I don't see somebody in 3 minutes, I'm looking for my bag and grabbing it myself. One day, I come in and I noticed that they have a security camera with a television. So I go up to that security camera with my timer on my phone and I just stand there for the full 3 minutes. Nobody showed up. I walked all the way through the restaurant and ask for the manager. Nobody shows. I say to myself, "F*** it, Imma grab this bag and I'm gone" soon as I touch the bag, this waitress comes in and screams, "hey! You cannot be back there!" So now, when I argue with people I don't curse and I don't throw insults. I am very professional and I basically scream back at her that they need to have somebody up here because we have to go and we get paid based on time. So now she is joined by another waitress who is also talking about I can't go back there and I'm going to be banned in all this and I told them that they need to just do what they got to do. They tried to threaten me and tell me that they were going to go get the manager. I told them I already tried to do that myself and that person is not showing up. They then tried to say well you can wait 5 minutes. I showed them that my timer is at 8 minutes. So again I told them that they have to do something to resolve this. I'm not really interested in arguing and fighting. I want a resolution and I made sure that everything was on their little security camera. Strangely enough now when I return, there is always somebody patrolling that area. 🤔 Maybe it is true that one man can make a difference...


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus introduces Multiapping techniques to Korean Delivery Guy!


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Seamus said:


> 8000 deliveries over 4 years I’ve learned just to never do FF cheap ass deliveries. So tonight I made an exception. 🤦‍♂️
> 
> I’m literally sitting next to a Wendy’s (who I detest) and Bam $16 offer for 2.1 miles. Woooooh Unicorn!!! Easy money no brainer so I accept. It’s 8:40 and the lobby closes at 9 so I park and pull on the door.....locked! Lady comes over to the door and yells at the top of her voice “the lobby is closed”! Wow, ok Karen!
> 
> ...


U lost me at drive thru


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Wendy's never understands the name, they never think to look at their tablets either, you repeat it and it's a waste of time you have to say it, if they don't get it, say and spell it. Vanessa...Teresa???


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Seamus said:


> 8000 deliveries over 4 years I’ve learned just to never do FF cheap ass deliveries. So tonight I made an exception. 🤦‍♂️
> 
> I’m literally sitting next to a Wendy’s (who I detest) and Bam $16 offer for 2.1 miles. Woooooh Unicorn!!! Easy money no brainer so I accept. It’s 8:40 and the lobby closes at 9 so I park and pull on the door.....locked! Lady comes over to the door and yells at the top of her voice “the lobby is closed”! Wow, ok Karen!
> 
> ...


You should report her to corporate because 
you saw her stick her finger in someone's drink to taste it


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> Seamus introduces Multiapping techniques to Korean Delivery Guy!
> View attachment 618684


Apparently they don't steal phones there...


----------



## BrainDead Driver (Dec 15, 2021)

Its not fast food . Its your EGO.
There is a timer at the window . So you bypass the speaker . You rip through the drive through .
The timer starts . They get into trouble . Your only a door dash driver . Always stop at the speaker announce yourself . Then go to the window . You think its ok to go straight to the window . Well do a few more FF restaurants see how that works out for you . I hit the speaker first . i have a bit more deliveries then you . I know im not better then everyone else . More i work for food deliveries and lyft the more stupid i get .


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

It's because the order is recorded at the order speaker. Back in the 70s I had the job to replace the tape spools on the recorder every day at 5:00 AM. It's so the order window till cash amount is correct and if not someone gets fired back then. I'm sure it's still recorded as proof to charge the app companies.

It really surprises me how many cameras are in fast food restaurants nowadays. Back when I was young you trusted people who worked for you to be honest and respectful.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

ThanksUber said:


> It's because the order is recorded at the order speaker. Back in the 70s I had the job to replace the tape spools on the recorder every day at 5:00 AM. It's so the order window till cash amount is correct and if not someone gets fired back then. I'm sure it's still recorded as proof to charge the app companies.
> 
> It really surprises me how many cameras are in fast food restaurants nowadays. Back when I was young you trusted people who worked for you to be honest and respectful.


I think most cameras are for false work comp claims.


----------

